# Good Gyanecologist in Cairo



## DMA

Hi,

I just discovered I am pregnant and need to see a good Gyanecologist. Please recommend a doctor who you have had a good experience with.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Congratulations ..and welcome to the forum.

What area of Cairo are you in?

Maiden


----------



## DMA

MaidenScotland said:


> Congratulations ..and welcome to the forum.
> 
> What area of Cairo are you in?
> 
> Maiden


Hi Maiden,

I would prefer Maadi, but am open to going to other areas as long as I have a good Gynae


----------



## MaidenScotland

DMA said:


> Hi Maiden,
> 
> I would prefer Maadi, but am open to going to other areas as long as I have a good Gynae




I know a good obstetrician in Maadi he is a personal friend and speaks excellent English.. 

Dr Hani El Shafie
Paediatric and Neonatal Consultant
M.B.B.CH, M.S.C., PHD
Cairo University

Mobile 0123101620
Office 4, St 209, Degla-Maadi T 25198745
Al Shorouk Hospital T33044901
As Salam Int Hospital T 25240250
email [email protected]

If you choose to phone him please tell him that Christina recommend him

Maiden


----------



## Sam

I am sorry, I don't have a good recommendation, but congratulations on the pregnancy and I wish you a happy and healthy nine months


----------



## Widget

MaidenScotland said:


> I know a good obstetrician in Maadi he is a personal friend and speaks excellent English..
> 
> Dr Hani El Shafie
> Paediatric and Neonatal Consultant
> M.B.B.CH, M.S.C., PHD
> Cairo University
> 
> Mobile 0123101620
> Office 4, St 209, Degla-Maadi T 25198745
> Al Shorouk Hospital T33044901
> As Salam Int Hospital T 25240250
> email [email protected]
> 
> If you choose to phone him please tell him that Christina recommend him
> 
> Maiden


Maiden, are his fees reasonable (I suppose that is a bit of an open question because one person's reasonable could be another's extortionate!)........


----------



## MaidenScotland

Widget said:


> Maiden, are his fees reasonable (I suppose that is a bit of an open question because one person's reasonable could be another's extortionate!)........




I am not sure what Hani charges and I wouldn't like to ask.. give him a call and ask for charges.

maiden


----------



## Widget

MaidenScotland said:


> I am not sure what Hani charges and I wouldn't like to ask.. give him a call and ask for charges.
> 
> maiden


Yeah ok, fair point. Thank you though, will definitely give him a call in the not too distant future!


----------



## meb01999

hi! i am new here (specifically joined to answer this question)...

i have had two children here in cairo. i have seen three OBs. two i would suggest to you are:

Dr. Omaima Abdel Fattah Idris 
1125 Maspero, Corniche El Nil
Clinic: 5761565
Home: 5781441
Mobile: 012 2100536

and 

Rasha Kamel
Address 61 Nahda Street, Mahatta Square 
Telephone/Fax: 02 2750 8518
Mobile 012 629 2888

both have offices in maadi (old).

rasha also does a clinic at al nada maternity hospital in al-manial on tuesdays...

will you give birth in cairo? it is an experience to say the least! very different from western deliveries.

i have found that rasha has a more western perspective than omaima.

i have also used dr. nevine el-hefnawi. i would not go to her again.

omaima has the most reasonable rates, followed by rasha and then nevine.


----------



## MaidenScotland

meb01999 said:


> hi! i am new here (specifically joined to answer this question)...
> 
> i have had two children here in cairo. i have seen three OBs. two i would suggest to you are:
> 
> Dr. Omaima Abdel Fattah Idris
> 1125 Maspero, Corniche El Nil
> Clinic: 5761565
> Home: 5781441
> Mobile: 012 2100536
> 
> and
> 
> Rasha Kamel
> Address 61 Nahda Street, Mahatta Square
> Telephone/Fax: 02 2750 8518
> Mobile 012 629 2888
> 
> both have offices in maadi (old).
> 
> rasha also does a clinic at al nada maternity hospital in al-manial on tuesdays...
> 
> will you give birth in cairo? it is an experience to say the least! very different from western deliveries.
> 
> i have found that rasha has a more western perspective than omaima.
> 
> i have also used dr. nevine el-hefnawi. i would not go to her again.
> 
> omaima has the most reasonable rates, followed by rasha and then nevine.





Hi and welcome

I don't usually allow first time posters to recommend but as you have recommended more than one person I will allow it.

Maiden


----------



## meb01999

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> I don't usually allow first time posters to recommend but as you have recommended more than one person I will allow it.
> 
> Maiden


my apologies! i wasn't aware! just "been there, done that" and thought i could help!


----------



## MaidenScotland

meb01999 said:


> my apologies! i wasn't aware! just "been there, done that" and thought i could help!




No problem, it is just that we get people who join just to promote their business etc and I have to be very aware or else we will end up with a page full of adverts.

Please do join in and post your experiences and knowledge of Egypt

maiden


----------



## adokhan

Hi, I have a son who's now 2 1/2 and did all my prenatal care here - and it was excellent. In fact, when I went back home to give birth, the doctors there were shocked and impressed at all the paperwork and images that I'd brought with me... Anyhow, it's a bit of a journey through traffic, but for me it was completely worthwhile.

Dr. Nevine El Hefnawi - she and her husband (I also recommend him) run Cairo Motherhood Center

10 Syria Street, Mohandiseen
Telephone: 20-2-7601605, 20-2-7616905, 20-2-7618909 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## sarahrqe

I don't have any experience in this, but good luck! Congrats on your new family member!


----------



## saberah

meb01999 and other forum members,
I have seen this post previously and I felt glad to have some recommandations from other foreigners, because I'm currently pregnant. 
I have very important question, so please, don't ignore it  

I'm going to dr. Rasha Kamel, that Meghan was recommanding. I can see that she is a very good doctor and I'm intending to continue with her and give birth with her as well, inshallah. 
But I feel I need to know more details about your experience with her. I had my first birth in Egypt with another doctor and alhamdulillah I was blessed with an amazing son, but the birth itself was a terrible experience for me and I thought I will nevery trust any Egyptian doctors again... 

Can you tell me more details about dr.Rasha's way or methods in dealing with her patients during giving birth?
Was she patient with you, supporting if any difficulty or lack of progress took place? 
Was she informing you what is happening or clearly answering to your questions? 
Was she telling you about a need to perform any interventions (for example, breaking water, making episiotomy) or suddenly doing it without telling you? 
Did you feel that she is very professional and knowing well how to do her job? 
Was she accepting your bith choice/ birth plan?

Thank you very much for any feedbacks.


----------



## meb01999

Hi again. I am happy to answer any questions you have. Feel free to pm me if you'd like as well. Sorry for any tmi in this response to other readers lol. this was my second delivery in Egypt, but the first with Dr. Rasha. My first delivery was a terrible, terrible experience and the one with Rasha was pretty great actually. I am also grateful for the other doctors at the hospital during my delivery.
*
Can you tell me more details about dr.Rasha's way or methods in dealing with her patients during giving birth?*

I arrived to the hospital well into labor. I had called her while on the way, but the hospital called her again. She took about an hour to get there - said she was in class and then hit traffic. She stayed at the hospital throughout my labor. She is fairly typically egyptian with regards to her professional attitude. she was polite to me, not as much to the hospital staff... While she was there the entire time, there was an on call OB who also tended to me during labor.
*
Was she patient with you, supporting if any difficulty or lack of progress took place? *

My delivery was a vba2c, so it came with a little more concern, and I had to be watched closely. Usually women labor in their rooms at Al-Nada, and then transfer to the delivery room just for pushing. I spent my entire time in the delivery room in case of an emergency. My labor stalled for a few hours toward the end, and she was 100% accommodating. She did not insist on any intervention, and allowed me to "take my time" until I was fully dilated. I am genuinely grateful for that.

*Was she informing you what is happening or clearly answering to your questions? *

She did answer any question that I had, but a significant portion of the time, either nurses or the on-call OB were the ones in the room. Most of the doctors do speak fluent english though, and I was really happy with this delivery.

*Was she telling you about a need to perform any interventions (for example, breaking water, making episiotomy) or suddenly doing it without telling you? *

The hospital is kind of pushy. They absolutely insisted that I have my water broken before Dr. Rasha even arrive. It wasn't a huge concern for me, but I think if you absolutely do not want it done, they would oblige you. I was not told before I had an episiotomy, and I wish I had been. 
*
Did you feel that she is very professional and knowing well how to do her job? *

I think she absolutely knows exactly what she is doing. I think she is one of the best trained OBs available in Egypt. She is 100% up to date on western OB practices. 

*Was she accepting your birth choice/ birth plan? *

Yes, she was. Never once did she push for me to have a repeat cesarean. She also did use any medicines to augment the labor.


*I want to mention some points to you though...
No one has a natural birth in Egypt. If you are hoping to have even close to a natural delivery, you must make EVERYONE aware of this beforehand. Tell Dr. Rasha, the on-call OBs, the nurses, everyone. Otherwise they will just stick in an IV and some Demerol without warning. Also, there is a reason that there are 6 ORs and 1 LD room. If you don't want a cesarean, you must be your own advocate. Dr. Rasha did not push me to have one, but I literally mentioned how important it was to not have one at EVERY appointment.*


----------



## saberah

Salam alaikum,
Hello,

I was very happy to see your reply. Thank you. I felt relieved to know your story and it is comforting to know that somebody else had a good natural birth with my doctor. I also heard that the hospitals, even Al-Nada are quite pushy but inshallah I will prepare myself and my husband to be my advocate. Besides, I don't have special demands and can have a normal hospital birth (but still prefer to make it as much natural as possible, inshallah). 

I was thinking to ask another question. Can you tell me what was dr. Rasha's method related to your pushing? Ya3ny, I mean, how did it go? Did she tell you when you should start pushing and then tell you when you should/can stop, and if needed, when to push again etc.? Or somehow, were you left to push whenether you want and have interval when you feel you cannot/need a break? 

With my first birth in Egypt it was quite strange. My doctor told me to push when I have a contraction and at that moment I felt no urge to push. From the beginning or maybe my second push the assistant doctor would push on my stomach with her hands. Because of the pain, it was hard for me to understand when I have contraction or when I have this urge to push. It was then not very organised and efective. Also this stage of pushing was quite prelonged and I got very exhausted. I don't understand the reason exactly, maybe they judged that the birth is slow or my pushing not strong enough. I was curious how it could be managed by another "better" doctor. I know that many times the doctor is telling woman when to push and stop and usually caunts 1-10 and then she makes some break and after that she will push again. 

And also, if possible, can you answer to me some questions about Al-Nada hospital?
1. Is it true that woman is giving birth in semi-sitting position (her body is inclining)?
I know that usually in Egypt, and also in my first birth here, woman has to lie down totally flat without even any support under her head (during pushing). 
2. What was the price for giving birth? Did hospital requested more because of the fact that you are a foreigner? If so, what was the difference, was it for example 50% more or even double the price? 
How much was the fee of dr. Rasha? (Of course, I know that it may change but I am just curious)

Thank you in advance for your answers. You can send me private message if you don't want to share them in public.


----------



## meb01999

i should clarify a typo from my last post - she did NOT use any medicines to augment my labor, and allowed me to labor "naturally."

umm, the bed was at an incline. i was not flat, but i was not sitting. my whole body was supported.
no one pushed on my stomach during delivery. i honestly cannot remember when i pushed, but she did direct my pushing. the delivery portion was maybe 20 minutes long. i *think* she told me when to start and stop. 

i was charged 8200le total. this included hospital fees, doctors fees, pediatrician fees, everything. (which was awesome for me, as my first delivery in egypt was 23,000 le.) i think dr. rasha's fees were around 4,000 to 4,500le.

they did take my son to another room as soon as he was born. they brought him back to me within 20 minutes or so... i think that is their standard protocol.

once again, feel free to ask any questions you have. i have had 4 kids (in three different countries) with 4 different OBs, and i can honestly say that this delivery was by far the easiest, and that Dr. Rasha was by far the best OB i have had.


----------

